# New Planter Lubricant Technology From Bayer Reduces Dust Hazard To Bees



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

Growers Rave about New Planter Lubricant Technology from Bayer CropScience
https://connect.bayercropscience.us...-lubricant-technology-from-bayer-cropscience/


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Great news if this reduces off target contamination as well as reported in this article.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Great! You think the anti-neonic folks would be happy about this. Bees are being saved from a source of scientifically repeatable neonic deaths. 

Oddly quiet though. I guess it's that Big-Ag solved a problem they created and some folks find it's simply too bitter a pill to swallow to say anything nice. Truth be told, no matter what's done or found that helps bees some folks will not be happy until Bayer, Monsanto, etc are out of business.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,

This sounds a little promising.
If they don't kill all of the bee, how will they implement nanotechnology? If this every happens we are in big trouble.


Tim Moore


----------

